# Outside photo session :)



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Pics of my girls :ngreet2:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Cute! I love butters freckles.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

All 3 girls are lovely.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

aww what a gorgeous little trio Crystal!


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

aww lovely pics,i wish my 3 would stay still long enough for me to get a pic of them together haha


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Your three girls are beatiful! And seems very well behaved.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Sooo Cute great pic's of your Baby's..


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh thanks for pics,soooo sweeet all of them


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Awwwwww!!! They are all soooooooo cute!!!:love1::love1::love1:


----------



## BigBadChis (Jul 17, 2011)

Great Photos, can never get my chis to stay together to take nice photos -_-.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

your girls are beautiful


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww very sweet pics, Crystal!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww crystal they look fab such cute girlies you have there x


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

so very cute. Did you have treats to get them to stay together and focused on you? lol


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

It wasn't very easy, believe me!! I took about 50 photos, cut it down to 35 and these are the ones I decided to share on here. I kept calling their names but it never worked long enough lol Finally I said one of their favorite words.."Food!" Well good Lord, they were all ears then.  I have a lot of photos where you just see Baylee's butt because she's walking away or 1 or 2 of them are looking the other way :roll:


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

cute pics! i love how they all sit together x


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

They're beautiful and adorable. I love that all 3 are sitting still and posing for the pics.


----------

